# subs needed



## winterweatherservices (Jan 14, 2003)

WINTER WEATHER SERVICES INC. is looking for qualified snow & ice contractors for various parts of the U.S.

TOLEDO ,OH
COLUMBUS ,OH
YOUNGSTOWN ,OH
ALTOONA ,PA
PITTSBURGH ,PA
BEAVER,PA
GROVE CITY ,PA
FAIRMONT ,WV
CLARKSBURG ,WV
WASHINGTON ,DC

WINTER WEATHER SERVICES INC
LATROBE PA
1-866-355-SNOW
WWW.WINTERWEATHERSERVICES.COM


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

*ohio*

I'm about an hour and half away from YOUNGSTOWN ,OH Not sure if i could be of help or not. let me know either way.

Thanks,
Ron


----------

